# new boys, 2 months old



## milkycoconut (Jan 5, 2015)

Meet Charlie and Shelby


----------



## Sowa (Jan 24, 2015)

They are so cute, I love the second picture


----------



## untidyvenus (Jan 14, 2015)

That first picture make me aww out loud!


----------



## Akarah (Sep 2, 2014)

What a beautiful picture with the little girl !!


----------



## seelie (Feb 10, 2015)

adorable!! Those are some of the cutest rattie eyes !!


----------



## Munchies (Nov 23, 2014)

Awwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :d:d:d


----------



## kakequinn (Apr 8, 2014)

Aww. <3 Such lovely pictures!


----------

